# Dog used in the Osama killing mission -- any new info?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They say they use newfies, but they also use GSDs, almost look like BM being pictured. Anyone here what breed was used yet? 

79 Navy Seals and One Dog Kill Osama Bin Laden in Pakistan | Global Animal


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't know. Just wanted to say (before this thread gets shut down ) that linked article is very interesting!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Really interesting article!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Obama Calls World Safer After Death of Bin Laden - NYTimes.com

It is in the NY times, but it does not tell what breed of dog, nor whether the dog made it out ok.

I hope the dog made it, but am glad our guys got ok, that comes first.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I could see a dog being a useful tool in detecting mines and other hidden bombs around the compound before they went in....you would assume there would have been some kind of unseen deterrent protecting the grounds but nothing on the news yet other than to say Bin Laden was unarmed which seems weird. Kinda hope it was a shepherd though and he or she was unharmed


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very interesting. I did wonder if there was a dog with them? I would love to know the breed. Thanks for posting


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. It never occurred to me they would have used a dog. I guess it just seems weird that they would go in at night and toss one down a rope from a helicopter. That is one brave dog! Crazy! I hope it made it out okay. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Hero dog helped snare Osama | The Sun |News
Apparently they were German Shepherds


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link Jax's Mom. That picture in the article is awesome!! I've never seen a dog tactical insertion.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't either, it is pretty cool. I don't think that pic is from the Bin Laden takedown but cool none the less


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

So very proud of our brave GSD breed


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Courtney said:


> So very proud of our brave GSD breed


Me too!! :wub:


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

What a great article - there's a great page on facebook for Military working dogs - Military Working Dogs | Facebook the photos and stories are unbelievable - our military and their dogs - never fail to bring tears to my eyes - Always proud of our military (my dad was a test pilot for USAF) doing the best they can to keep us safe.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That picture is super awesome. Obviously not from the raid since they only used one dog apparently and went in at night but uber cool just the same. 

Lets see, dog was wearing doggy body armor, an O2 mask and a camera on his head, that is just awesomesauce all the way around!! Love it and the pooch!!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I am always amazed when I see the training on those dogs. Heck, there's no way I'd jump out of a helicopter or repel out of one....yep...I'm a weenie.

Just incredible.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

I can see a mass of people opting to go for GSDs now and joining our forum any time soon!

Was actually looking for the breed of the dog but Jax's Mom has beaten me to it. It was between Newfies and GSDs to begin with, like what OP wrote.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

DougGeneration said:


> Was actually looking for the breed of the dog but Jax's Mom has beaten me to it. It was between Newfies and GSDs to begin with, like what OP wrote.


The article I found was kind of shoddily written and doesn't directly state it was a GSD... It's just inferred by the reader, but for now I'm ignorantly choosing to believe it's true  
...if anyone has a better article, please post!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have never heard of the Navy SEALs using Newfoundland dogs until these articles about the Bin Laden raid came out. 

A little digging got me to the "Navy SEAL Blog" at US Navy SEALs Blog , which links articles that mention the Navy SEALs, which linked to this article - 'Newfies' are a wonder dog -- GazetteXtra - from December 2009 where "local Newfoundland owners", looking to raise awareness for the breed, mentioned that the Navy SEALs and Coast Guard use Newfoundlands to rescue people in the water.

While I know that they do, in fact, use dogs for water rescue in Italy (as described in the article), and that Newfoundlands are one of the breeds used for this purpose, I am not aware of them being used by Navy SEALs or the Coast Guard in the United States.

Chances are that the military working dog used by this team was either a German Shepherd, a Dutch Shepherd, a Belgian Malinois, or a Labrador. It could have even been a Shepherd/Mal mix, as those are not uncommon.

The only factual information we have is that there was A DOG with the team that went to take out Bin Laden. All these articles that are being published about what kind of equipment contracts the Navy has for dog equipment, what sorts of things the dogs are trained to do or might have done on the raid, are all speculation.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> The article I found was kind of shoddily written and doesn't directly state it was a GSD... It's just inferred by the reader, but for now I'm ignorantly choosing to believe it's true


Agree, shoddily written. It mentions German Shepherds here -



> German Shepherds have been leading the way in SAS raids in Iraq and Afghanistan.


Which is all nice and good, but it's talking SPECIFICALLY about the dogs used by the British Special Air Service in that paragraph *and from there down*, which has nothing at all to do with the dogs on the Bin Laden raid, nor does it reflect how US troops in general or Navy SEALs in particular use their dogs.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Either way, it is still cool!


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope the dog is fine and that he gets a medal too. Maybe they will show a photo of the dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wonder if they do not want to make the dog and his handler any more a target for retaliation. Maybe that is why there is very little information about the dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've read they will never release any names of the men who went in there, just for that possibility, retaliation. I imagine they won't talk much about a dog either, since if one was persisten enough they could track a dog to it's handler (no pun intended


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

All I know is I keep picturing Dharma in body armor, a doggy oxygen mask and a camera on her head and I can't help but laugh. That is amazing what these dogs can do!! I wish they would post a close up pic of ANY dog in that get up!!


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

There was an article that said the Seals will meet in private with President Obama - maybe the dog will be there. Also agree - I want to see any GSD in the vest, mask, etc. I am so proud of our German Shepherds.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I hope the dog is fine and that he gets a medal too.


The US military does not give any medals to working dogs, regardless of the service or bravery of the dog. The official explanation is that "giving a medal to an animal cheapens the award for the human Soldiers" and therefore, they do not do it.

The US War Dog Association has been fighting for some time to either allow dogs to be awarded medals for bravery, or to create a specific war dog medal, but so far, the Department of Defense has rejected the idea. I like the idea of having a separate award, such as the Dickin Medal (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickin_Medal) in the UK. That one can be given to any military animal for bravery or outstanding service. There should be something like that in the US.



> All I know is I keep picturing Dharma in body armor, a doggy oxygen mask and a camera on her head and I can't help but laugh. That is amazing what these dogs can do!! I wish they would post a close up pic of ANY dog in that get up!!


Welcome to K9 Storm is the company that makes the body armor/camera vest combination mentioned in some of the articles. Nice picture of it on the front page.

Since the dog would have been inserted via air assault (rappelling from helicopter), no oxygen mask would have been used. The article that talked about oxygen masks was one that was talking about the British SAS's use of dogs - they have been parachuting dogs outfitted with cameras.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree it would cheapen the award for human soldiers but a separate award would definitely be in order.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think the dog would be just as happy with a large raw steak.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I love the armor/camera combos- too freakin cool!











Please don't take away my visual of the doggy oxygen mask though. I am getting way too much of a kick out of that- even if it didn't happen. That is just too much like SuperDog, or something!

I agree with selzer, these dogs wouldn't know or care about any medal but I bet they would love a fat steak!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> I think the dog would be just as happy with a large raw steak.


But if you were a trainer, how cool would it be to be able to say you trained a recipient of the "highest honor military canine award"?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I agree it would cheapen the award for human soldiers but a separate award would definitely be in order.


Here's a website for the US Military Dog Service Award that the US War Dog Association proposed to the Department of Defense. Since the DoD still says no to these, handlers can apply for them via the War Dog Association and get one of their dog. --> U S Military Dog Service Award




> Please don't take away my visual of the doggy oxygen mask though. I am getting way too much of a kick out of that- even if it didn't happen. That is just too much like SuperDog, or something!


Go to the K-9 Storm site. Click "Aerial Insertion Vest". There's a picture of a doggy with an oxygen mask on, jumping from an aircraft.  Photo is of Mike Forsythe and K-9 Cara breaking the world record for highest man/dog parachute jump.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

AH!! I LOVE IT!! Jumping from a plane AND wearing a doggy mask! IT IS SuperDog!!


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/05/science/05dog.html?_r=1&ref=todayspaper


Good article from the times. Looks like they are giving medals to dogs now. Silver Star awarded posthumosly to a dog named REMCO back in 2009 according to the article.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Looks like they are giving medals to dogs now. Silver Star awarded posthumosly to a dog named REMCO back in 2009 according to the article.


Officially, they're not supposed to. That's not to say it's not happened (or isn't happening), but the Department of Defense specifically does not allow awarding medals to dogs.


----------



## Weezing (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a cool article (WITH PICTURES! ) about these "war dogs"
War Dog - An FP Photo Essay By Rebecca Frankel | Foreign Policy


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> AH!! I LOVE IT!! Jumping from a plane AND wearing a doggy mask! IT IS SuperDog!!


Now THAT is a dog with strong nerves! HOLY COW


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Not sure if it's real, but apparently they've been putting in titanium teeth.
Notice the canines:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Greydusk said:


> Not sure if it's real, but apparently they've been putting in titanium teeth.


Sweet! That answers my dad's smart-arsed question, "what does the dog do if the intruder is wearing a bite sleeve?" :rofl:


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Not sure if it's real, but apparently they've been putting in titanium teeth.


I've seen this elsewhere. People are spreading the rumor that they "replace" the dog's teeth with titanium ones, so they can "bite through flak vests". A whole bunch of BOGUS right there.

The "titanium teeth" are actually crowns - like the composite or gold crowns people get done to their teeth. They're done if a dog's teeth are damaged, so the dog can continue working. The damage may be due to bite work, chewing on rocks, etc. Military vets do provide full dental services to working dogs, including crowns like these. They're made from cast metal, usually titanium or stainless steel.

But they don't remove the teeth and "replace" them, nor is this done on all dogs - only the ones who need them due to tooth damage.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Amazing shots!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

:rofl: Titanium teeth so the dog can bite through flak vests? Yes, that makes a LOT of sense considering they can stop bullets traveling at 2000 ft/sec............


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Amazing shots!


Yes.  They're from a set of photos of German Army Soldiers and their dogs. The TIMES finally posted the correct attribution in their article.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw this on Good Morning America just now.
Very informative story.

Osama Bin Laden Dead: SEALs' Dog of War Video - ABC News


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

What i read this morning was very heavy speculation it was a Malanois ( Spelling) 

A few things worry me a bit. Frequently after we see a highly publicised Canine movie actor, or something along the lines of a high profile Canine story, there is often in Australia at least, a huge increase in the breeding and consequently the ownership of there breeds. 

We are now seeing a huge and unprecedented large spike of a couple of Dog breeds here that are suitable only for th e the experienced responsible owner, or at least ...............very responsible LEARNER owners that are educating themselves and taking their >>>>breeds needs/ drives seriously, ......................... and the horrible end results in the Dog Parks of idiots owning them.

My concern would be, if this became huge in th e media, which it has today in Australia and worldwide im sure, we get a spike of people who are totally incapable of responsibly caring for a pet rock, ending up with these Dogs.

I really hope breeders are on the watch now, the article i read today went into a lot of detail about Malanois, and actually some warnings too, but i n many ways thats the drawcard for many morons, the story/ies warned heavily that these are not the average dog....... but, we have seen it all before

I dont know what the numbers of the Malanois ar ein Aust, no idea, but i actually would not like the GSD's to take off in huge nuimbers either, because it often spells trouble for the breed in the end, ask the shelters.

But i guess really good responsible breeders will be on extra alert atm


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

WikiLeaks says it was a piebald dascshund named 'Rufus'.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> WikiLeaks says it was a piebald dascshund named 'Rufus'.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

What ever breed of dog they used a BIG Thank-You to our Navy Seals and to all our troops and their canines.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> WikiLeaks says it was a piebald dascshund named 'Rufus'.


I have it on good authority it was a labradoodle called Mr Bojangles


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> I have it on good authority it was a labradoodle called Mr Bojangles


Mr. Bojangles is a Pomeranian!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Apparently the dog was a Malinois named Cairo, Google search didn't provide any articles though when I checked.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Go to news.google.com and search for Malinois Cairo. Brings up a ton of articles.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

The bulletproof dog that stormed bin Laden lair - Technology & science - Innovation - msnbc.com


----------

